# Groundhog and chicken kill



## Rocktown Gal

I always thought that groundhogs didn't kill chickens that they ate plants and such...boy was I wrong. For the last three nights we have lost chickens and ducks that were locked in a house...not sure just yet how that thing was getting in the house because we closed all space that we saw that something may be getting into and still it got in there. Anyway...I went down to put more roost in the other chicken house and clean it so that I could put the other chickens and ducks in there and what do I find a groundhog laying right outside the duck pen. Called son down...he brought one of the dogs and we cornered the groundhog and killed it.

I am so happy that that is over with...but still moving everyone just in case it was something else.

I am really sad that I lost my chickens...now more then ever I am trying to build up my chicken pile not lose them.


----------



## Vickie44

Maybe the ground hog was going in and taking chicken food . I dont think it was killing your chickens.


----------



## nehimama

I've never heard of a groundhog eating or killing chickens. I hope you do get rid of whatever is doing the damage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I suspect you have ***** and the groundhog was an innocent bystander


----------



## suelandress

We have a groundhog (we call him George) who has a tunnel from the garden to the chicken run. He eats most of my veggies, some of my flowers, but none of my chickens.


----------



## akane

We have lots of groundhogs around and they don't touch chickens. Some of ours are huge so I guess if they got territorial or defensive they could kill a chicken but I'm not sure they'd do that. They definitely don't hunt and eat poultry. Maybe poultry feed but ours never pay it any attention. They much prefer any kitchen scraps we throw out there. Even when the dogs have cornered a few they minimally fought back. Mostly they just snapped in the air in front of the dogs when the dogs would jump at them and then try to run away. Even the smaller dog who is stupid and jumps straight at their teeth has never been injured. My akita will reach over the groundhog's head and pen them with her mouth, then wait for me to tell her to kill it or leave it. We generally leave them unless they've been doing something annoying like tunneling under the porch or smaller chicken coop and the one occasion we had one digging holes in the horse pasture which is dangerous for the horses. Most of the time they go back in the junk pile or forested area to dig and cause us no trouble so we tell the dogs to let them go.


----------



## Bo S

Rocktown Gal said:


> I always thought that groundhogs didn't kill chickens that they ate plants and such...boy was I wrong. For the last three nights we have lost chickens and ducks that were locked in a house...not sure just yet how that thing was getting in the house because we closed all space that we saw that something may be getting into and still it got in there. Anyway...I went down to put more roost in the other chicken house and clean it so that I could put the other chickens and ducks in there and what do I find a groundhog laying right outside the duck pen. Called son down...he brought one of the dogs and we cornered the groundhog and killed it.
> 
> I am so happy that that is over with...but still moving everyone just in case it was something else.
> 
> I am really sad that I lost my chickens...now more then ever I am trying to build up my chicken pile not lose them.[/
> 
> 
> Rocktown Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that groundhogs didn't kill chickens that they ate plants and such...boy was I wrong. For the last three nights we have lost chickens and ducks that were locked in a house...not sure just yet how that thing was getting in the house because we closed all space that we saw that something may be getting into and still it got in there. Anyway...I went down to put more roost in the other chicken house and clean it so that I could put the other chickens and ducks in there and what do I find a groundhog laying right outside the duck pen. Called son down...he brought one of the dogs and we cornered the groundhog and killed it.
> 
> I am so happy that that is over with...but still moving everyone just in case it was something else.
> 
> I am really sad that I lost my chickens...now more then ever I am trying to build up my chicken pile not lose them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old post however I have lost 6 bantams that were 12 weeks old. Not a single feather could be found. The fence from the coop was torn off in the corner. We also have meat chickens which are much larger. One of the meaties died 3 days ago and we put the carcass in a live trap inside the small coup. This morning there is a groundhog with feathers in it's mouth. I thought it would be an opossum or raccoon but there is no mistaking it. I think this one fell off the vegan wagon, but it is definitely a chicken eating groundhog. I know there will be a lot of skepticism but it happens.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bo S

I know this is an old post however I have lost 6 bantams that were 12 weeks old. Not a single feather could be found. The fence from the coop was torn off in the corner. We also have meat chickens which are much larger. One of the meaties died 3 days ago and we put the carcass in a live trap inside the small coup. This morning there is a groundhog with feathers in it's mouth. I thought it would be an opossum or raccoon but there is no mistaking it. I think this one fell off the vegan wagon, but it is definitely a chicken eating groundhog. I know there will be a lot of skepticism but it happens. Evidently I don't know how to reply as I edited the original comment, sorry.


----------



## aart

Bo S said:


> I know this is an old post however I have lost 6 bantams that were 12 weeks old. Not a single feather could be found. The fence from the coop was torn off in the corner. We also have meat chickens which are much larger. One of the meaties died 3 days ago and we put the carcass in a live trap inside the small coup. This morning there is a groundhog with feathers in it's mouth. I thought it would be an opossum or raccoon but there is no mistaking it. I think this one fell off the vegan wagon, but it is definitely a chicken eating groundhog. I know there will be a lot of skepticism but it happens. Evidently I don't know how to reply as I edited the original comment, sorry.


What ends up in a trap is not necessarily what killed your chickens.
Groundhogs are omnivores, so not surprising it was noshing on the carcass.


----------



## janice rose

I am watching with my very eyes a huge groundhog killing chicken after chicken in my neighbors coop. So far killed 8. Police and animal control won't help. She feels helpless.


----------



## janice rose

Bo S said:


> I know this is an old post however I have lost 6 bantams that were 12 weeks old. Not a single feather could be found. The fence from the coop was torn off in the corner. We also have meat chickens which are much larger. One of the meaties died 3 days ago and we put the carcass in a live trap inside the small coup. This morning there is a groundhog with feathers in it's mouth. I thought it would be an opossum or raccoon but there is no mistaking it. I think this one fell off the vegan wagon, but it is definitely a chicken eating groundhog. I know there will be a lot of skepticism but it happens. Evidently I don't know how to reply as I edited the original comment, sorry.


 I am watching with my very eyes a huge groundhog killing chicken after chicken in my neighbors coop. So far killed 8. Police and animal control won't help. My neighbor feels helpless


----------



## janice rose

janice rose said:


> I am watching with my very eyes a huge groundhog killing chicken after chicken in my neighbors coop. So far killed 8. Police and animal control won't help. My neighbor feels helpless


I didn't stick around to see if it eats any. I couldn't handle the screams. I called my neighbor to let her know. She hasn't been able to stop it..


----------



## altair

janice rose said:


> I didn't stick around to see if it eats any. I couldn't handle the screams. I called my neighbor to let her know. She hasn't been able to stop it..


Does she not have or know someone with a gun and/or dog with good instincts?


----------



## Danaus29

Only cure for chicken killers (unless it's your own dog and you are willing to invest the time to train it) is lead pellets. Trap it and shoot it. 

I would not want to fight with a chicken killing groundhog.


----------



## Wolf mom

Boy, I'd be wading in there with a long handled shovel if I didn't have a gun.


----------



## Danaus29

If you aren't allowed to fire a gun in your area, get a large drum (about 55 gallon) that is big enough to hold a livetrap. Fill the drum with water and drop trap containing critter inside. Cover with a lid if you are squeamish. Walk away and do not return for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## IndyDave

If you aren't "allowed" to fire a gun, shoot it anyway and tell the police/animal control who refused to help to go to Hell.


----------



## Danaus29

If you wish to follow Dave's advice, keep some bail money on hand and a lawyer on retainer. 

Animal control is for companion animals, not wildlife. There are dozens of ways to take care of it yourself without shooting it.


----------



## Macrocarpus

People who are unwilling or unable to defend their birds should either give up birding or learn to shoot. The Idea that someone would sit and watch a predator kill a flock of birds is appalling. Would they sit and watch a predator kill a child?


----------



## Danaus29

Many cities allow residents to keep poultry. Very few cities allow residents to discharge firearms inside city limits. Shooting a predator is not the only solution.

Equating some chickens to a child is absurd.


----------



## Macrocarpus

True enough; I'd fight for a child a lot quicker than I'd fight for a chicken. Mevertjhel;ess only a wiss 'would sit and watch a predator kill farm animals without doing SOMETHING. Not having a gun is a cop out. Even a broomstick will deter a chipmonk, and a baseball bat is more rthan enough even for a big dog.; The principle is the same, child or chicken. We'd tale more risk for the child, but running off a ground hog, or a ****, or fox or a dog is not exactly mortal combat. Bear or cougar, maybe we'd want something lethal, but a groundhog?


----------



## Danaus29

I beat a groundhog with a shovel once. It surprised me and a shovel was all I had.

Like I said before, there are other ways of eliminating livestock killers. Live trap and 55 gallon drum is more humane than some other methods. Besides, it keeps you from putting bullet marks on your trap. I've messed up some good traps with misplaced bullets. Never once ruined a trap by dropping it into a tub of water.

Generally animal control and/or the local police will not come out and shoot or remove your chicken killers, not even if they are dogs. You can call a pest control company, which just releases the problem animal in someone elses yard, or go the cheap route and get a livetrap and solve your own problem.

If you don't want to fight off predators you have to secure your livestock.


----------



## Macrocarpus

Danaus: I've used live traps, the old fashioned spring traps and conibears. For most problem animals the conibear is best where law permits. The varmint is dead when you find it. However, it will kil the neighbors cat or dog as quickly as it will kill a ****. The live trap is fine, but you still have to decide what to do with your neighbor's chick-killing car or chichen-eating dog. Cat, dog, ****, possum, skunk, fox, bobcat and beaver have all been pests that had to be removed. Skunks get a shotgun oad at about 20 yards after being released from a live trap. Mot of the others get a .22 short short slug at six inches. So far, no damaged traps. Owls were a problem for an old Indian friend in OK. His cure for that was a tall pole next to his chicken run with a small leg-hold trap on top of that.


----------



## Danaus29

Live trap is best in the city just so you don't end up killing your neighbors cat or small dog. I have caught several rabbits which I released instead of killing.

My mistake was in using high power .22 lr. There are other rounds just as effective but don't damage the trap. I've missed a couple times when the animal jumped as I squeeze the trigger. Got my trip pan a couple times and the top panel once. But then I've used the traps several years for various critters.


----------



## Danaus29

I don't understand why you are so insistent that nuisance animals MUST be shot. Not everyone who owns livestock is able to use a gun. I offered an alternative for those situations where a firearm cannot be used.


----------



## Macrocarpus

I do not insist that varmints must be shot. With care and the right weapon (I've also used high powered pellet guns) there is no danger to neighbors or equipment. I prefer that to slow death by drowning, or clubbing. I have used a club on trapped opossum, but I consider that less human then a bullet. You will recall that pro trappers in the last century clubbed everything they found alive except bear, wolf and some few others. 

I do suggest a heavy stick, club, baseball bat for city women who cannot use anything else to protect their flocks. I won't buy the theory that women are so helpless and frightened that they cannot repel a varmint. If they are, they don't need poultry.


----------



## barnbilder

I hand grabbed a large adult groundhog the other day. Fun times. Harmless besides the teeth and claws. Throwing a cage trap into water and drowning animals is illegal in some states, particularly this one. It's stupid that it's illegal, but it's illegal. It is also illegal for a "pest control" company to translocate an animal here. Wildlife control operators can transport animals, but they can't release them back into the wild in a place other than the property they were caught on.


----------



## Macrocarpus

BARNBUILDER; There were no groundhogs were I grew up, but some here. A neighbor who grew up here eats them. Not all that strange, I suppose, because I knew a fellow in OK who put on a **** barbeque annually for the "Boy Scouts.


----------



## barnbilder

I grew up eating groundhogs. My Grandma cooked them. Would send me out to get some and she would always pick out the nice tender young ones. She grew up eating them out of necessity, large family, etc. They would dig them out of the ground with the help of dogs when she was a kid. They walked for miles picking berries and gathering useful herbs. Somebody carried a shovel, somebody had a hatchet and somebody had a mattock. Picked berries until they heard the dogs bark. Ate the meat, fed the entrails to the dogs and patched their shoes with the skin. Chicken was for Sunday, rabbit squirrel and groundhog the rest of the week. If the dogs started circling a rabbit they would line up and kill it with rocks when it came by. They would climb trees and jump squirrels out to the dogs. One of the older kids always had a gun, but you didn't waste ammo on small stuff, that was in case the dogs cornered a bear.


----------



## Danaus29

Apparently it's illegal to drown them in PA. In New York it's illegal to stab a rat with a stick. What is this world coming to when you cannot protect your property from nuisance animals? 

So if you plan on euthanizing nuisance critters, do it where your nosey neighbors can't see you.

I knew a pest control trapper. They always released their trapped animals. Said they might get caught once in a hundred times. Their prices are high enough to compensate for the occasional fine.


----------



## barnbilder

Here in Va, they will lift your license and you will not have a job. I know that there are unethical wildlife control operators out there, and they should know why it is wrong to relocate animals, but some of them are quick buck artists not well versed in biology. The worst are the pest control guys that do wildlife. Most of them aren't even properly licensed, a lot of them work for a huge corporate chain and have little training in actual wildlife control. I have seen groundhogs do thousands of dollars worth of damage in a single incident, I have caught groundhogs that had passed five digits worth of damage, I wouldn't turn them loose knowing the damage they can do.


----------



## Macrocarpus

Barnbuilder: When I was a small boy we lived in rural S. Texas.on a farm. We ate a lot of quail, rabbit and squirel. Chickens were for Suinday and we killed calves only for the "meat club" because no one had refrigeration and if rthe meat was not divided up and used within a day or two it went bad. 

Later on I was one of the fellows you mention who carried the shovel, mattock and club for whatever the dogs found (no bear or cougar in our part of the country.) That was late '30's and '40's. Up until the middle of the war. 

I lived in town, and became a town rat shining shoes for soldiers. Ten cents per shine, and many of them gave me a quarter. I sometimes wonder how many of those young men, not ten years older than me, did not come back.


----------

